# Canon 100D for video: Watchtower of Infiorata



## Novecento (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello,
My First video, I made with 2 Canon 100D (SL1) and STM Lenses:


----------



## CherylL (Feb 20, 2017)

The video was edited to the music, told a story with the preparations, and a variety of range shots.  My only suggestion would be to stabilize a few of the shots in post, but really not that noticeable.  Great job!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 20, 2017)

I would suggest not cross posting the video in several threads.


----------

